# Michigan?



## Bmd2k1 (Jun 19, 2021)

Anyone else from Michigan?

Southeast here....Rochester area.

Cheers ✌


----------



## gamble (Jun 19, 2021)

Beverly Hills


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 20, 2021)

Berrien County in SW MI.


----------



## glennwing (Jun 20, 2021)

20 miles west of Marquette


----------



## Gerry Congleton (Jun 21, 2021)

Lansing/East Lansing area


----------



## Lucyray (Jun 21, 2021)

Forty miles north of Traverse City, in Central Lake. Originally from downstate, Oakland County


----------



## MiBor (Jun 21, 2021)

Warren...


----------



## AbruzziRed (Jun 22, 2021)

Clarkston, looking for wine clubs


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone interested in an early fall gathering? 

Share some of our vinos, stories, tips/tricks, Laughs etc ?

Cheers! ✌


----------



## AbruzziRed (Jul 13, 2021)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Anyone interested in an early fall gathering?
> 
> Share some of our vinos, stories, tips/tricks, Laughs etc ?
> 
> Cheers! ✌


Count me in


----------



## Gilmango (Jul 13, 2021)

Grew up in East Lansing but live in San Francisco now.


----------



## winojoe (Jul 14, 2021)

Sterling Heights


----------



## Steve Wargo (Jul 15, 2021)

Orion


----------



## Lucyray (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve Wargo said:


> Orion


I have a niece that lives in Lake Orion. Used to live very nearby, in Lake Angelus. Before the mall broke ground..


----------



## Boblin (Jul 17, 2021)

Lucyray said:


> I have a niece that lives in Lake Orion. Used to live very nearby, in Lake Angelus. Before the mall broke ground..




Fenton


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Alrighty...2022 is here....CV still too 

Let's forge ahead with getting a Southeast (or wherever in MI) Michigan group up and running.

I'd be up for hosting a gathering late Spring / early Summer  

I'm in Oakland Twp just north of Rochester.

We can start planning now ✌

Cheers!
~Brian

Email: [email protected]


----------



## winojoe (Jan 18, 2022)

Count me in


----------



## AbruzziRed (Jan 19, 2022)

Me too


----------



## Steve Wargo (Jan 19, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Alrighty...2022 is here....CV still too
> 
> Let's forge ahead with getting a Southeast (or wherever in MI) Michigan group up and running.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## DavesWine (Apr 4, 2022)

Fenton Township


----------



## gamble (Apr 4, 2022)

Count me in


----------



## tullamore (Apr 7, 2022)

not born and raised - but went to Lake State University - from Sault Ste Marie Ontario
crossed the bridge - in Sault Ste Marie Michigan 
played hockey all over Marquette, Lansing, Traverse City


----------



## AbruzziRed (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi Fellow Michiganders… I am bumping this to the top, Fall wine season is here. Is anyone interested in still getting together? I would love to talk wine, sample some, get tips, share tips, etc.

Please respond and let me know. Maybe we can put something together.


----------



## winojoe (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm up for it. Only days I cannot do it are Thursday, Friday & Saturday.

I have a winery in Sterling Heights (Tennerra Winery) and those are my busy days.


----------



## winojoe (Aug 27, 2022)

Perhaps we can meet at my winery? ...it is a nice place to hang out


----------



## AbruzziRed (Aug 27, 2022)

winojoe said:


> Perhaps we can meet at my winery? ...it is a nice place to hang out


Been there before great place, I will figure out some days when I am in the area and let you know.


----------

